# Hey people....questions from a noobie



## Se-rAuto21 (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok.....I'm about to purchase a 2004 Nissan Sentra Se-r with automatic trans. Now first question....0-60 and 1/4 times for the auto? I've seen them for the stick but I want these. And is there a difference in weight from the 03 model? Lastly.....if i get the 180 watt stock system what's a new head unit i can get without having to change all the speakers and stuff....thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## lucky_azz_jojo (Apr 16, 2004)

fawk the auto....get a stick!!!!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can't buy the regular SER in stick.

auto 1/4 should be in the 16s. 0-60 is unknown.

I'll tell you right off the bat, if you're looking for fast, don't waste the money on the automatic. And if you buy the auto knowing this, we'll delete every thread we see about bitching about how slow the auto is.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

If you get the 180 watt you can put in just about any cd player (other than those without internal amplification) without changing the speakers, wiring, etc.

Auto SE-R should be in the low-mid 16's


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

Spec V is the only way to go!!! For the money you get so much more. 6spd, LSD, better seats and interior, better wheels.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

He can't get a Spec now because of his user name.


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

0-60 in an auto... worried about changing the stereo before purchase...
Please don't ask about largest possible wheel size and ground efx next...j/k(ricer)

Auto-trans racinging is gay, IMHO. Without the LSD/10hp and with the slushbox I'd wager you'll lose at least a second on 0-60 vs a stock Spec. Why bother changing the factory radio unless you're going to put in something with a bigger amp and change/add speakers anyway, unless you're switching to sat/MP3? I doubt you'll get a better sound without changing/adding speakers, besides, the factory setup is loud enough for most.

Buy the car because you like it, not because of numbers or what it could be.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I have an SE-R auto and its not slow, it has decent pick up. It isn't a speed demon either. If you wanna go fast and don't mind driving stick in stop n' go, get a Spec V. If you are looking to go really fast don't buy an SE-R oR a Spec, look somewhere else.

edit: if you really wanna be slick and save money...get an 03 or 02 SE-R 5 speed. You wont have any of the transmission problems of the Spec Vs, and you will give them a fit. The manual SE-Rs are fasta!


----------



## Se-rAuto21 (Jun 1, 2004)

Well I'd be getting the auto because I'm in the city alot and its i'm supposing its faster than other automatics in its class...I'd be getting the car for 14,000 only.


----------



## Se-rAuto21 (Jun 1, 2004)

Actually, how would the auto se-r compete against the civic ex coupe, much faster?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

envyser said:


> Hey, im kinda new here so cut me some slack. lol
> i have a 2003 Sentra SE-R and yea its a automatic. All I have is a AEM cai and my throttle is ported. I ran at the track: I'm not to sure if my times were descent
> 
> R/T-.959
> ...


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=55669

Lew


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Se-rAuto21 said:


> Actually, how would the auto se-r compete against the civic ex coupe, much faster?


Definitely faster man. A Civic EX coupe vs. an auto SE-R are much different in that aspect, especially if the Civic EX coupe is an auto as well.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Se-rAuto21 said:


> Well I'd be getting the auto because I'm in the city alot


Pussy... j/k


But seriously, if this is your only reason for getting an auto, you'll be kicking yourself in the nuts every day from the day you buy it until the day you sell it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> Pussy... j/k
> 
> 
> But seriously, if this is your only reason for getting an auto, you'll be kicking yourself in the nuts every day from the day you buy it until the day you sell it.


Kinda. I live in stop and go rush hour...and the word convienient is an understatement. Yea, I am getting a swap but an auto has a lot of good points.

edit: HEY SR20...THAT WAS UR 2000TH POST. CONGRATS!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

haha, I guess whoring in the Audio section does have its plus sides

Yeah autos are convenient, but I would trade the cenvenience of having an auto during rush hour for the enjoyment of driving a manual for the other 23 hours a day each and every time. I guess that's why this is my 3rd manual car in a row (and I drive through rush hour for a full 45min to an hour each direction to and from work 5 days a week).


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> haha, I guess whoring in the Audio section has its plus sides
> 
> Yeah autos are convenient, but I would trade the cenvenience of having an auto during rush hour for the enjoyment of driving a manual for the other 23 hours a day each and every time. I guess that's why this is my 3rd manual car in a row (and I drive through rush hour for a full 45min to an hour each direction to and from work 5 days a week).


Baltimore is number 2 in worst commutes. Our rush hour on 695 spans from about 2:30-7/8 PM, and a lotta times it is stop and go in the morning too. If I had the cash, I'de import a 1.3 liter Auto Sentra that gets fantastic mileage, and have my SE-R in stick to drive when I wanna sport a lil speed or style.


----------

